# Senior Wellness Exam Checklist



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dallas Gold has put together a fantastic senior wellness exam checklist for owners to fill out before their vet visit. If we ask very nicely, maybe she will post it here for all of us to benefit from.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yes, please do post the list it would be so helpful. I find that for myself I usually forget to ask several questions of the vet or don't kknow what I should ask for them to check.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I would like to have the list please.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bumping up!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here it is, but first a little history about this document. Toby will be 8 early next year and I wanted some sort of checklist or document handy that would remind me of things I need to check and alert his vet in order for us to keep him as healthy as possible as he ages. I came across the AAHA senior wellness exam guidelines when doing some research for another thread and it was fabulous as an educational tool. It was written from a veterinarian perspective, not owners, so I decided to use it as an outline to create my own document. I wrote a" thesis" first, from an owner's viewpoint, and asked a couple of members on the forum to look it over and give me suggestions. Thank you Barb and Betty! Both gave me many wonderful suggestions and ideas. I added some own ideas based on how the veterinary clinic we use practices (they are AAHA accredited as well). From that "thesis" I created the attached Checklist. This is something I plan to print out, complete, copy and deliver to my senior dogs' veterinarians before every wellness check-up. They can look over items I've checked or things I've described and we can address them in the examination and consultation. This may be helpful to you and hopefully it will be welcomed by your dog's veterinarian to better evaluate and assess your dog. The goal is to help our senior dogs age well and stay healthy for as long as possible by catching conditions as early as possible and that's why I'm happy to share it. I hope you find it useful as well. 

Thanks again to Barb (Hotel), Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom). Thanks also to Janice (Sally's Mom) who told me she thought some veterinarians might appreciate their clients doing this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually clients bring in lists all the time, so it is really no different to bring in your list.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent job!! I plan to use it for my senior visits!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking of using it for my non-seniors as well, just knowing I won't be checking too much (hopefully) in the early years. 

I've got to get me a Tito puppy and I can work on a puppy wellness checklist....it's been so long I've forgotten almost everything about puppy wellness!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I take Gunner and Sasha in to the vet (I'm alittle paranoid)on any change in their behavior, eating habits etc. but it is nice for people to have the check list.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I take Gunner and Sasha in to the vet (I'm alittle paranoid)on any change in their behavior, eating habits etc. but it is nice for people to have the check list.


I wouldn't call it paranoid, but proactive!


----------

